# Shorten GWire Flat cable?



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

The flat cable shipped with the Gwire receivers I received are 12 inches long. Very generous, but not convenient to install in many cases. For years I have folded competer flat cables but never shortened one. This looks like it could be cut and the plastic insulation CAREFULLY removed. My only real concern is the plating on the 'new' end. Has anyone tried this? Anyone have an opinion on both folding and shortening? What I need is probable about 3-4" with 2 90 degree folds.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The 'plating' is probably 'tinned' wire, you do that by flowing solder on the wires to prevent fraying of the strands. A little flux and some solde and the ends are 'plated'. 
It always helps when soldering wires to tin them first, then solder together. It is also wise to pre-tin for wires that are held by screws, for better contact and to keep oxidation out. 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ask Greg E. here on this forum or he may come in and comment. He advised me not too here awhile back, but I know of a guy who has cut the ends off of them, and or shortened em up that is on the Airwire group on yahoo, who has altered the G-wire for his own purposes, you might research the MY PICTURES files in that group and then contact that guy, and ask him too!! I have damaged a couple of em in the past they are only $6 from QSI but then again they are the long ones!! Maybe if enough people Greg you da man here maybe if we ask QSI nicely they will maybe shorten em up or offer a smaller one and have TWO choices what you tink Greg E possibility????????????? Regal 


Here's the link to the page of photos on Airwire Group where I think this guy has done this, you might contact him through there and see how he did it???????? 1st and 2nd pic in that photo album!


AirWire: Photos: Bob Roberts' Pix: Thumbnails


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think you can do it. Look carefully at the end of the cable. 

It has a black plastic reinforcement on one side, and the other side was not laminated to the very end and the copper conductors were tinned. 

You would have to strip the laminated plastic off the top without damaging the thin copper, then tin it without melting or distorting the plastic, and then glue a reinforcement/thickener piece of the same thickness to make it work reliably in the socket. 

I don't have the feeling that I could be sure to do it successfully. 

It's so thin, why not coil it up or fold it over? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess my only answer to not coil it up is neatness. Are you saying that they me OK to fold? I am used to folding similar cables in IBM systems. But I didn't have to buy and ship them!! I'll take a look at that Yohoo group and see what they did. Tinning is of course part of proper soldering but questionable against the plastic backing. Then again, I've destroyed bigger things while hacking!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fold but do not crease would be the best advice. You can probably crease it once, but it would probably be risky if there was repeated creasing and straightening. 

I know that thing is long, but it allowed me to do some very convenient testing and locate the transceiver a distance away from the QSI in several installations. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Haven't seen it, but what about splicing in the middle and leaving the enginered ends alone?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The problem is getting to the conductors, they are laminated between two pieces of plastic, and they are NOT thick! 

Held one in my hands to write the last post. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

True. They ARE thin. Possibly the best thing for right now would be 'S' curved and tied until short enough. When I get an extra I can try surgery. It is possibly tinned the whole length. The material is available but only in LONG rolls. (Digikey) So I suspect there may be a procedure for fabing the cables. Parlex does not give this info on their web, but they do show folding. (not creasing) I suspect these may be ordered from Parlex and either made to order or possibly a standard available item by the thousand or more.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's doubtful that the cable is tinned the entire length inside, there would be no reason, since air cannot get inside, and the extra process would involve extra cost. Looking at the cable, it looks like darker copper inside rather than shiny tinning. 

If you really want to shorten it, cut the ends off, about 1" long. Then scrape away the top layer carefully and solder fine wires to each end. People have done this successfully. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, for now, I'll deal with the extra length, and on my next order get the shorter cable. My only concern is trying to make an install look sanitarty. Bunched together neatly may end up being fine, however this is a small tender with 50% occupied by batteries. Tight fit, but got everything mounted including a speaker on the bottom. Will wire it and build the cable for the loco in the morning. Just got done working on my tractor brakes and not in the mood for fine work!


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I have wondered about this cable. There doesn't seem to be anything special about making a data connection from the decoder to the wireless board, so why the special cable? Couldn't one just solder wires of their peferred length from board to board at the solder trace (by each connector)? 
I do not have one yet so this is just a thought.

thanks
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Al, why not wind it up into a tiny coil? Should be able to coil it up into something like 1/2 - 3/4 ". 

Steve, nothing stopping you, but not everyone is good with small traces on a board. You also void the warranty I believe. No manufacturer likes people customizing their hardware and still having to honor a warranty. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

The problem with soldering wires to the decoder is the size of the decoder. The connctor spacing is (I think) .05". If it were .1" I would already have done it. It appears that this cable is 3 grounds with the data lines between to make a decent transmission line. 

This is a bit close for most soldering skills. I have replaced SMT components, but don't like doing it. Also this would, no doubt terminate any possibilty of warrantee. Also noy sure about the data transmission of the DCC signal. Seems pretty high data rate for a simple hacked cable. While the Gwire receiver has solder pads, the decoder does not. SO it would mean removing the connector and soldering diretly. A bit tedious for 69 yr old eyes! I have the needed soldering equipment and the know-how but really want to make this engine run. This week! 

I feeel for the HO guys. Saw some of the decoders they use, the size of a postage stamp. And then there is N. I can hardley see the WHEELS! WOW!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in Z scale also, have to wear an Optivisor to do anything! 

They have drop in decoders for that scale, believe it or not! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

You might look @ CVPs cables, here is the price liist from there site.. 

Split Board Kit with 3" Flex Cable SF3 $13.95 
Split Board Kit with 6" Flex Cable SF6 $13.95 
Split Board Kit with 12" Flex Cable SF12 $16.95 
Split Board Kit with 18" Flex Cable SF18 $19.95 

BulletBob


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I MAY have the Digikey P//N. About $3 each for 5". Looks like a 'standard' cable. Will order and advise. I need to put together an order for some stuff this weekend.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Al please let us know if that cable works out, a lot cheaper, that is for sure! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if you want it 4 inches long fold it 3 times and your good to go. No problem. Later RJD


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

That's what I am planning to do until I get a cable the length I need. Space is quickly becoming a problem, what with 3800mah of NIMH, decoder, receiver, speaker, connectors, and switch. All in a smallish tender! Available space is 2.5" x 3.5" x 1.5" + battery.


----------

